

After feedback, Dropbox clarified language on licensing - zalew
http://blog.dropbox.com/?p=846&updated

======
mvelie
I'm just glad they're actually actively looking at the feedback and took the
time to respond to it, not once but twice. Most companies wouldn't give it a
second thought.

~~~
rkalla
Absolutely right; really damn solid of them. Thanks Dropbox team for listening
to us internet-backseat-lawyers ;)

------
benatkin
s/clarified/fixed/

If you search the comment thread, the original wording is "we think it
necessary" which should be "we think is necessary".

[http://blog.dropbox.com/?p=846&updated#comment-240678381](http://blog.dropbox.com/?p=846&updated#comment-240678381)

I'm surprised an editor didn't catch that.

~~~
swombat
It is a clarification, not a fix. It's only a fix for those who aren't lawyers
and misunderstood the terms in the first place.

Which goes to show: make your Terms readable to non-lawyers, and you'll incur
the wrath of hordes of non-lawyers around the interwebs...

